# Zamplebox or equivalent



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

I spoke to Zamplebox today and while they do ship to South Africa, there are 2 main problems: 1) shipping is $15, and 2) the parcel is handled by SAPO once it reaches SA. That's rather brutal.

Are there any of you who are bringing in Zampleboxes monthly, and if so would a monthly group-buy be a possibility?

Or better still - is there a local equivalent to Zamplebox?


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Bam!!!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-is-bwdv.t47136/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/5/18)

Stosta said:


> Bam!!!
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-is-bwdv.t47136/


Aw snappp.
Thanks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## HeinTheTerrible (19/6/18)

Another one

http://borntovape.co.za

Reactions: Like 1


----------

